# Strains im considering, help me out.



## rebelwithoutacause (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm about to get these strains and was wondering if anyone has any experience with them? Also are they gonna each be completely different, or are they similar in the high? I've read the details different places but i just wanted yalls input. I'm gonna grow in a bloombox sog style. Are these easy to clone? I heard JH wasn't? Also should i have them all sent in the same package or do like two envelopes? I'm gonna get em' from weedcity.com. thanks

*Serious*
white russian
kalimist
*greenhouse*
super silver haze
*sensi*
jack herer

?


----------

